
Different Folks: Selling Google Cloud to the CIO - Caveman_Coder
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/google-alphabet/different-folks-selling-google-cio
======
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

"Google has been spending tens of billions of dollars annually in recent years
to expand its global cloud data center footprint. It’s also been adding
enterprise-specific capabilities to the cloud platform – things like the
recently launched managed Postgres (Google Cloud SQL for PostgreSQL), a
service that takes the burden of managing infrastructure underneath the
popular enterprise database management system off customers’ hands...

To close the support gap between itself and the market leaders, Google has
introduced things like its Customer Reliability Engineer program – a high-tier
service for customers running critical customer-facing applications in
production and at scale on Google’s cloud. Customers that use this service get
assigned Google engineers, referred to as CREs, who help them recover when
things go wrong. 'If they go down, we’re going to get paged,' Ward says about
the program. 'Google engineers will get on the horn.'"

